# Tipps für's Nachrüsten



## NotEvenBlurm (5. Mai 2016)

*Tipps für's Nachrüsten*

Guten Abend 

Ich will mal meinen PC etwas Gaming-tauglicher machen, da ich die meisten Spiele nur auf der geringsten Grafikstufe, mit schlechterer Auflösung und 10-15 FPS... "genießen"... kann.
Nur kenne ich mich im Hardwaregebiet so gut wie 0 aus (außer wie die Grafikkartenmodelle von Nvidia und AMD heißen xD) und wollte daher fragen, was beim Aufrüsten beachtet 
werden muss und wo ich (neben 'ner neuen GraKa) noch nachlegen muss, oder ob es sich gleich schon eher lohnt, einen neuen PC zu kaufen.

Einmal das wichtigste (hoffe, dass ich nix vergessen hab):

*Prozessor:*  AMD A4-6300 APU ~3,7GHz
*Mainboard:*  Gigabyte GA-F2A78M-HD2
*Grafikkarte(/chip):*  AMD Radeon HD 8370D
dazu 8 GB RAM (DDR3)

Ich möchte dann schon etwas anspruchsvollere Titel ohne Probleme spielen können, nicht so wie jetzt, wo ich beim 2007er Mass Effect bei niedrigsten Einstellungen z.T. Ruckler hab.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar ^^"

MfG,
~Flo


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2016)

Also, da kannst du an sich direkt alles neu holen, was die Leistung betrifft: CPU und somit Mainboard sowie auch die Grafikkarte. Du hast aktuell ja nicht mal eine Grafikkarte, sondern nutzt nur die interne der CPU. 

Festplatte, SSD (falls vorhanden) und Gehäuse kannst du übernehmen, falls das nicht winzig ist. Netzteil auch, wenn es nicht zu schwach ist. Und das RAM ebenfalls, wenn du nicht auf den modernsten Sockel, den Intel 1151 bestehst. 

Was kannst du denn investieren? Wenn es anspruchsvollere, aber eher ältere Titel sind, kannst du mit 500€ als wirklich unterste Grenze rechnen, wenn du ALLES neu brauchst, also selbst Gehäuse, Festplatte usw.  - für neuere Titel eher 600-700€, aber auch hier für ALLES. Je mehr du übernehmen kannst vom alten PC, desto günstiger wird es.


----------



## Alisis1990 (6. Mai 2016)

Ja ich würde auch sagen das es sich nicht lohnen würde nur eine Grafikkarte ins System zu stecken.

Dual core CPUs sind heute leider nicht mehr empfehlenswert da sogar manche spiele mit denen garnicht mehr starten.

Also Nr neue CPU und damit ein neues Mainboard UND eine Grafikkarte währen Sachen die du kalkulieren müsstest. 

Müsstest uns mal mitteilen was du ausgeben willst und welche Spiele du so spielen magst  dann finden wir schon ein System für dich 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NotEvenBlurm (6. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, da kannst du an sich direkt alles neu  holen, was die Leistung betrifft: CPU und somit Mainboard sowie auch die  Grafikkarte. Du hast aktuell ja nicht mal eine Grafikkarte, sondern  nutzt nur die interne der CPU.
> 
> Festplatte, SSD (falls vorhanden) und Gehäuse kannst du übernehmen,  falls das nicht winzig ist. Netzteil auch, wenn es nicht zu schwach ist.  Und das RAM ebenfalls, wenn du nicht auf den modernsten Sockel, den  Intel 1151 bestehst.
> 
> Was kannst du denn investieren? Wenn es anspruchsvollere, aber eher  ältere Titel sind, kannst du mit 500€ als wirklich unterste Grenze  rechnen, wenn du ALLES neu brauchst, also selbst Gehäuse, Festplatte  usw.  - für neuere Titel eher 600-700€, aber auch hier für ALLES. Je  mehr du übernehmen kannst vom alten PC, desto günstiger wird es.





Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ja ich würde auch sagen das es sich nicht lohnen würde nur eine Grafikkarte ins System zu stecken.Dual core CPUs sind heute leider nicht mehr empfehlenswert da sogar manche spiele mit denen garnicht mehr starten.Also Nr neue CPU und damit ein neues Mainboard UND eine Grafikkarte währen Sachen die du kalkulieren müsstest.Müsstest uns mal mitteilen was du ausgeben willst und welche Spiele du so spielen magst dann finden wir schon ein System für dichGesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Erstmal danke euch beiden 

Ich würde als Schmerzensgrenze ~800€ sagen und ich will mich von der Leistung her nicht auf bestimmte Titel festlegen, aber sowas wie ARK, GTA V oder andere aktuelle AAA-Titel sollten schon drin sein ^^

(Und ich wusste eig. schon vorher dass ich fast alles neu holen darf, ist halt ein Scheißteil )


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2016)

Also, wie gesagt: hängt auch davon ab, was du übernehmen kannst. Wenn ALLES neu her muss:

Intel Core i5-4660 => 175€
passendes Board H97-Chipsatz => 80€
2x8GB DDR3-1600-RAM => 60€
Gehäuse => 40€
Netzteil 450-500W mit 2x PCie 8Pin und nicht "Billigteil" => 60€
Festplatte 1000GB  => 50€
SSD 120GB => 40€
CPU-Kühler => 20€

das sind ca 525€. Dann wäre noch locker eine Nvidia GTX 960 drin mit 4GB (ca 200€), also 725€. Den Rest könntest du in ein etwas besseres Gehäuse investieren, oder aber statt dem alten Sockel 1150 den Sockel 1151 nehmen, wo du aber ca 30€ mehr zahlen musst für eine gleichschnelle CPU (Core i5-6500 ), und man würde ein Sockel 1151 Board mit DDR4-RAM nehmen. 

Die 30% schnellere GTX 970 würde ca 100€ mehr kosten. 10-15% schneller als die GTX 960 wäre eine AMD R9 380X für 220€. 


Bald kommen neue Karten raus, aber vermutlich zu teuer für Dein Budget. Die GTX 1070 soll Anfang Juni kommen und über 350$ kosten - aller Erfahrung nach wird das dann in Euro auch mind 350€ sein.


----------



## Lowendgamer (7. Mai 2016)

Das passt jetzt nicht mehr zum Thema. Aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal...

Ich habe mir eine SSD zugelegt und möchte einen PC aufwerten. Ich habe jetzt nur ein Problem:

Ich muss nun die Datein von meiner HDD auf die SSD bekommen. Natürlich wäre das möglich, allerdings müsste ich die ganzen Daten zunächst auf eine andere externe Festplatte kopieren, um sie danach wieder auf die HDD zu kopieren, die Klonpartitionen gleich groß sein müssen. Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2016)

Lowendgamer schrieb:


> Das passt jetzt nicht mehr zum Thema. Aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal...
> 
> Ich habe mir eine SSD zugelegt und möchte einen PC aufwerten. Ich habe jetzt nur ein Problem:
> 
> Ich muss nun die Datein von meiner HDD auf die SSD bekommen. Natürlich wäre das möglich, allerdings müsste ich die ganzen Daten zunächst auf eine andere externe Festplatte kopieren, um sie danach wieder auf die HDD zu kopieren, die Klonpartitionen gleich groß sein müssen. Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen?


Es gibt Kliningtools, aber grad "von HDD zu SSD" würde ich sowieso NICHT empfehlen, da Windows bei der Installation für eine HDD anders eingerichtet wird als für eine SSD. Eine Neuinstallation wäre besser...  und normalerweise sind die paar Treiber und wichtigen Tools, die man so hat, ja schnell installiert. Bei Games hängt vom Spiel ab: manche müssen neu drauf, bei anderen reicht es, den Ordner zu sichern und zB bei Steam dann in den neuen Steam-Order zu kopieren, der durch die Neuinstallation von Steam entsteht.


----------



## Alisis1990 (7. Mai 2016)

TOPIC
Du könntest dir auch mal den weg Xeon E3 1231 v3 mal überlegen. Da bist du bei der cpu ca 100€ teurer aber hast dann einen 8Kerner. Die Xeons sind quasi i7 Prozessoren ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und nicht übertaktbar. 

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe sind die aber auch schneller als die i5 6500er.
Also auch schneller als der 4660. Da könntest du das Glück haben das in zukunft die spiele mehr auf mehrere Kerne optimiert werden und du dadurch mit dem Xeon Vorteile hast. Wundert mich schon das Herbboy den nicht erwähnt hat 

Meinermeinung nach eine klügere Investition. Du wärst dann zwar ein paar Euronen über deinem System aber wenn man an 20-30€ spart und sich dann nachher doch ärgert ist auch blöd, deshalb wollte ich es wenigstens mal erwähnt haben. 

Sonst ist der i5 4660 aber aktuell auch für alle Spiele fix genug 

Und zum Thema Grafikkarte würde ich das Mittelding also die R9 380x wählen. Ich spiele momentan auch mit einer r9 280 noch ziemlich gut in full HD!

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2016)

Bei 800€ ist der Xeon halt schon was knapp...  man könnte den nehmen und dafür "nur" eine GTX 950. Dann muss man zwar früher die Grafikkarte nachrüsten, hat aber garantiert eine CPU, die 5-6 Jahre reicht, um mit einer neuen Grafikkarte alles wieder auf hohen Details zu spielen. Der core i5 reicht vielleicht auch, kann aber auch sein, dass die Games, die in 3-4 Jahren neu sind, eher auf 8Kerne optimiert sind und ein i5 dann schwächelt.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei 800€ ist der Xeon halt schon was knapp...  man könnte den nehmen und dafür "nur" eine GTX 950. Dann muss man zwar früher die Grafikkarte nachrüsten, hat aber garantiert eine CPU, die 5-6 Jahre reicht, um mit einer neuen Grafikkarte alles wieder auf hohen Details zu spielen. Der core i5 reicht vielleicht auch, kann aber auch sein, dass die Games, die in 3-4 Jahren neu sind, eher auf 8Kerne optimiert sind und ein i5 dann schwächelt.


Ja ist schon knapp, aber in dieser Preisspanne kann man für 50€ mehr budged halt schon ein ordentliches leistungssplus bekommen. Knapp 7% mehr zahlen aber 20% mehr Leistung bekommen.

Währe für mich auf jedenfall eine Überlegung wert und ich meine wenn jemand nach einem System für 800€ fragt darf man ihm das auch ruhig mitteilen. Das P/L wird halt besser und er bekommt tatsächlich das Maximum für sein Geld. Ne teurere graka würde ich auch nicht empfehlen aber in Sachen cpu oder Netzteil zu sparen macht nicht so richtig Sinn wenn man überlegt wie selten das getauscht wird.


----------

